

Screw The Rich (Here’s How) - ssclafani
http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/15/screw-the-rich-heres-how/

======
jackpirate
Why do those against higher taxes for the rich always assume that those in
favor "hate the rich"?

That, more than anything, makes me think these people are asshats and
shouldn't be listened to.

------
jacksonkernion
Arrington apparently believes that Buffett's op-ed is part of some master plan
to make it harder for others to get super rich while making it easier for him
to hold on to his wealth. If Arrington truly believes this, he hasn't been
listening to what Buffet is saying.

------
kvinnako
Super rich people should also pay up 30% in taxes instead of 17%. Just taking
money from warren buffet is not going to solve any problem. The tax should be
for all the rich guys. I dont think the policy is fair which supports rich
getting richer and poor getting even poorer.

------
iwwr
Increased tax 'revenues' won't do anything to balance the budget, it just
offers a little more spending leeway. The problem is spending.

~~~
duncanj
actually, a simple equation proves you wrong.

    
    
      deficit = revenues - expenditures

